# Go Bears



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Dog the queens down! They would have never beat the Lions without the refs help!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid:

It will be acontest of who wants to try and give the game away it appears!!!!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Gus wanted to give the game and the ball to the Bears.......and he did!!!!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I would have liked to see a tie game, it would have went well with the Packers thumping of Indy.


----------

